# Cantatas by José de Nebra (1702-1768)



## Duron (Feb 1, 2009)

The Project Ars Hispana has just published the cantatas by José de Nebra (1702-1768). He is one of the best spanish baroque composers and his music is amazing:

http://www.arshispana.com/nebra_en.htm

Al Ayre Español has recently recorded some of his cantatas:


----------



## Duron (Feb 1, 2009)

Video-presentation:


----------



## wcbanta (Aug 17, 2011)

Never heard of him until now, but I am familiar with his son, Manuel Orlandi Blasco de Nebra (2 May 1750 – 12 September 1784) a Spanish organist and composer who lived in Seville. I have a couple of sonatas by him for harpsichord.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Duron said:


> The Project Ars Hispana has just published the cantatas by José de Nebra (1702-1768). He is one of the best spanish baroque composers and his music is amazing:
> 
> http://www.arshispana.com/nebra_en.htm
> 
> Al Ayre Español has recently recorded some of his cantatas:


I've never heard of him, that link shows how lovely his music is. 
The style reminds me very much of Handel's early Italian cantatas.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)




----------

